# CO2 System a must?



## GoneFishin (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a new (still cycling) 29 gallon planted aquarium, is a CO2 system essential in keeping the plants alive? Or is it to help them grow? I didn't realize they needed a source of CO2 until today..


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

CO2 is definetly not necessary in a planted aquarium. Myself along with several other members, have low-light, no CO2 and our tanks are doing well.

If you have the right nutrients, and a well lit aquarium there is no need for CO2


----------



## GoneFishin (Jul 19, 2010)

JohnnyD44 said:


> CO2 is definetly not necessary in a planted aquarium. Myself along with several other members, have low-light, no CO2 and our tanks are doing well.
> 
> If you have the right nutrients, and a well lit aquarium there is no need for CO2


Ok not sure if the substrate I got has all the nutrients needed for live plants. I got http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753227&lmdn=Fish+Decor, is this ok for live plants? I would think it would be ok, but who knows, I'm still new lol


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats just a basic substrate it probably wont have the nutrients your plants need, you will need to dose with a liquid fert such as flourish comprehensive and if you get plants that are heavy root feeders like some swords you will need root tabs too.

CO2 should only be necessary in a high light environment or by very specific plants that will require it, most plants will do ok in low - medium light and just the ferts. If you want crazy growth that you have to trim alot then look into a CO2 system, but it seems more of a pain then its worth.

More importantly is your lighting, making sure it is about 6500k in temperature and you have enough, if you haven't yet read over the guides byron has put up in the plant section of the forum.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jul 19, 2010)

zof said:


> Thats just a basic substrate it probably wont have the nutrients your plants need, you will need to dose with a liquid fert such as flourish comprehensive and if you get plants that are heavy root feeders like some swords you will need root tabs too.
> 
> CO2 should only be necessary in a high light environment or by very specific plants that will require it, most plants will do ok in low - medium light and just the ferts. If you want crazy growth that you have to trim alot then look into a CO2 system, but it seems more of a pain then its worth.
> 
> More importantly is your lighting, making sure it is about 6500k in temperature and you have enough, if you haven't yet read over the guides byron has put up in the plant section of the forum.


Yea I read through it, I got a 29 gal from petsmart. one of the starter ones, the light doesnt have any info on it (unless i have to remove it to see it). where is it at so I could look harder?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

sand will work fine in a planted aquarium. just make sure it's layed deep enough for your extensive root systems plants need to adequately grow.

When you bring your sand home, even though it may say "rinse and ready" or "screen rinsed" I would still follow the directions in this link: 

it may seem like overkill, but it is necessary.

since that substrate does not contain nutrients which are necessary, you'll need both root tabs (if you choose to have rooted plants) as well as a liquid nutrients. I can recommend these when the times comes, if you'd like.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jul 19, 2010)

JohnnyD44 said:


> sand will work fine in a planted aquarium. just make sure it's layed deep enough for your extensive root systems plants need to adequately grow.
> 
> When you bring your sand home, even though it may say "rinse and ready" or "screen rinsed" I would still follow the directions in this link:
> 
> ...


Link not working? I don't even see it lol


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

my fault, my wife walked in with a plate of food and I got distracted! haha

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/sand-washing-rinsing-tutorial-28436/


----------



## GoneFishin (Jul 19, 2010)

Will partial water changes help clear up the water a bit? It's not to terrible, but its not crystal clear either. I washed the substrate for a couple hours and the water seemed clear lol, but today its got a haze to it...

Tank info:

No fish
The substrate listed above
2 amazon swords
topfin 30 filter


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

GoneFishin said:


> Yea I read through it, I got a 29 gal from petsmart. one of the starter ones, the light doesnt have any info on it (unless i have to remove it to see it). where is it at so I could look harder?


If its florescent then take the bulb out and look on the glass near the ends, it should give the k rating, if it doesn't you might want to get a new one anyways then. The kit I got from petsmart was an aquaeon, it came with a 8000k bulb, my plant would live but would not grow under it.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jul 19, 2010)

zof said:


> If its florescent then take the bulb out and look on the glass near the ends, it should give the k rating, if it doesn't you might want to get a new one anyways then. The kit I got from petsmart was an aquaeon, it came with a 8000k bulb, my plant would live but would not grow under it.


sweet thanks.. ill have to look, also I can't remember if I read it or not. what's a good amount of time to have the light on during the day?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Byron says it best in part four of his planted guide;



Byron said:


> In their natural habitats aquatic plants receive 10 hours of daylight and 10 hours of total darkness, with dusk and dawn being the remaining 4 hours. Using a timer is the best way to provide a duration of 10 to 12 hours of tank light each day. Ensure that the room allows for a minimum of 10 hours of complete darkness each day. Referring back to the issue of balance, the light duration must balance the nutrients available, including CO2. During the first few weeks after setting up a new planted aquarium, monitor plant growth carefully, and be prepared to increase or reduce the duration of light accordingly.


----------

